# Cadaver Table



## I'mYourTourGuide (Jun 23, 2008)

What size drain are you guys required to use in the floor?

We use 8" PVC here.


I got a re-pipe to do at a local funeral parlor and it's gonna be fun!

The owner is ordering a new hyro-aspirator and new atmospheric type vacuum breaker so I should get to tear into it shortly!


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

Autopsy table fixture drain size is 1 1/2", We cannot bury under 2". I have never installed one, but these are our code minimums.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

was 2" minimum under slab till the 06 code now it's 1 1/2" which I think is just stupid. BTW, make sure all the dead guys are gone before you start. It's hard to concentrate with them looking over your shoulder.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I've done a few. 2" is what we installed. Table drain is 5/8" hose.

Not sure what you would use an 8" for? Maybe the BIG pieces. Do they put the entire body down the sanitary sewer in your jurisdiction?:laughing:


----------



## I'mYourTourGuide (Jun 23, 2008)

Haha, not sure. . It's just code.

I got a re-pipe coming up on a single cadaver table all the way out to the holding tank outside.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Did A LOT of funeral home work back in the 80's . That is some different FUN !!

Cal


----------



## ROTOR KING (Oct 7, 2008)

Never done it,never will.You guys have strong stomaches.


----------



## Va. Plumber (Dec 8, 2008)

Many years ago I snaked one of those drain lines. Once I pulled the cable back, what I saw on the end has kept me away from that type of work. No need to describe, use your imagination.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Yes ,, I did that many times . Bone , hair ,blood etc,,,

Couple of times did it as the poor departed soul was still on the table .

Not easy work to learn to stomach ,,, yet it still has to be done .

Cal


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

Been there, done that. Got kicked out of the carwash while cleaning the cables after.


----------



## super plumber (Oct 19, 2008)

just keep moving while in embalming room, you don't want to get mistaken for a cadaver


----------



## pzmember (Sep 20, 2008)

dont know how legal it is but the last mortuary i worked at the stiff table drained through a hose into a toilet, if you can believe it, at the head of the table.:001_unsure:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Snaking a drain at a funeral home is a rite of passage for a drain cleaner...
Having a stiff in there watching makes it even better!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

